# اضحك وانسى الحزن



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

*شاب فات على محل حلاقة و سأل الحلاق : كم بدي وقت ليجي دوري *

*اطلع الحلاق عالزباين و قله ساعتين *

*راح الشاب و بعد يومين رجع و سأل الحلاق : كم *

*بدي وقت ليجي دوري ؟ *

*اطلع الحلاق و قله تلات ساعات *

*راح الشاب *

*و بعد اسبوع رجع نفس الشاب و سأل الحلاق : كم *

*بدي وقت ليجي دوري *

*اتلفت الحلاق على الزباين و قله ساعة ونص *

*راح الشاب بطريقه *

*فاطلع الحلاق على رفيقه و قله : اعملي خدمة *

*الحقلي هالشاب و شفلي لوين بيروح ، لأنه كل مرة بيسأل كم بده وقت ليجي دوره و بيروح *

*و ما بيرجع ؟ *

*و بعد وقت رجع رفيقه عالمحل عم يضحك *

*سأله الحلاق و ين طلع عم يروح ؟ *

*قاله على بيتك*







*وحدة زوجها ماسكها من شعرها في الشارع*

*وفي اليد الثانية عصا*

*وطايح فيها ضرب*

*وهي تصيح يالظالم يالمفتري*

*مر عليهم واحد و مسك يد الزوج اللي بها العصا*

*وقال له : يا أخي*

*(ضرب البهائم بالعصا و ضرب النساء بالنساء)*

*يعني تزوج عليها*

*الزوج مع انفعاله ما استوعب*

*فقاله وضح قصدك ؟؟؟*

*قالت له الزوجة ما عليك منه .. كمل الضرب*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (11 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههه 

نورت

الرب يباركك


----------



## †..diana..† (12 يناير 2011)

*:t11::t11::t11:*

*تحفة النكتة الاولانية دي , يعني الراجلكان بيسأل عشان بس يطمن انه مش هيطب عليهم في البيت *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا انريكي يسلموووو كتيررر بجد ضحكتني اوي*

*:018A1D~146:*​


----------



## انريكي (12 يناير 2011)

†..diana..† قال:


> *:t11::t11::t11:*​
> 
> *تحفة النكتة الاولانية دي , يعني الراجلكان بيسأل عشان بس يطمن انه مش هيطب عليهم في البيت *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 هههههههههههههه  

الاحلى مرورك يا ديانا 

نورتي الموضوع كلة

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2011)

*شكـــــــرا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## انريكي (12 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــــــرا​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 نورتني يا استاذي الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يناير 2011)

نحن بشر من الصعب ان ننسى الحزن


----------



## انريكي (13 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نحن بشر من الصعب ان ننسى الحزن


 ربنا موجود اخي الغالي

شكرا على مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوووي
مرسي ليك انريكي​


----------



## انريكي (15 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> حلوين اوووي
> 
> مرسي ليك انريكي​


 ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (15 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> حلوين اوووي
> 
> مرسي ليك انريكي​


 هههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
ميرسى لك انريكى
*​


----------



## انريكي (23 يناير 2011)

happybutterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> _*حلوين اوى*_
> _*ميرسى لك انريكى*_​


 ههههههههههه

الاحلى مرورك يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## مرا مر (30 يناير 2011)

كليموووووووووووووو انا بدي احاكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

نكات جميلة
مسكينة المضروبة تطبق المثل 
اللي يشوف الموت  يرضى بالحمى
شكرا لك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههه الرب يباركك و يديم عليك الفرح 
التانية كتييييييييييير حلوة 
شكراً إلك:big35:


----------



## انريكي (14 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> نكات جميلة
> مسكينة المضروبة تطبق المثل
> اللي يشوف الموت يرضى بالحمى
> شكرا لك
> ربنا يباركك


 مرورك جدا جدا رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (14 فبراير 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> ههههههه الرب يباركك و يديم عليك الفرح
> التانية كتييييييييييير حلوة
> شكراً إلك:big35:


 ههههههههه

شكرا اختي الغالية نورتي

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## انريكي (14 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك ​


ههههههههههه

شكر اخي الغالي

نور تني

الرب يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (16 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوووين انريكى
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## انريكي (16 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> _*حلوووين انريكى*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_​


 هههههههههههههههه

الاحلى مرورك اختي الغالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (16 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة

ميرسى انريكى*


----------



## انريكي (16 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تحفة*
> 
> *ميرسى انريكى*


 هههههههههههههه

شكرا على مرورك الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## انريكي (17 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 نورت كليمو

الرب يباركك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 فبراير 2011)

حلوين اوى عايذين تانى نكت مش ضرب ههههههه


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

شايمس قال:


> حلوين اوى عايذين تانى نكت مش ضرب ههههههه


اكيد حرجعلك ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا غالي 

الرب يباركك


----------

